# TNT at ZBT



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

I will be having a TNT Saturday night if anyone would like to join be here at ZBT Speedway around 6:00pm if we get enough we will have a race or two


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

jeff72 said:


> I will be having a TNT Saturday night if anyone would like to join be here at ZBT Speedway around 6:00pm if we get enough we will have a race or two


What time ?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

brownie374 said:


> What time ?


Probably at 6pm lol!:freak:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Sounds good to be at the TNT this Saturday March 22 at 6:00pm. :dude:

Oh yeah , :wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*tnt*

il be there.


ill have 2 leave at 7;45


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Are we tuning hot rods or indy cars?


----------



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

I'll be there at 7:46. Lol...
Catch you all next time.


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

brownie374 said:


> Are we tuning hot rods or indy cars?


If we race it will be skinny and fat tire you can test both if you would like to bring hot rod and Indy


----------

